# Snow-EX ????? Must be like having a ferrai



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

I just stopped in at the local snow ex dealer the only speader dealer that is local now and I cant believe there prices I told the sales man I have a f-250 and he said the price for the model sander for my truck has a price tag of around $10000. I have been looking around I though $6K for a fisher poly caster was a little high but know it sounds like a steal. I cant see how snow ex is making any sales with those kind of prices 

:yow!:


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

That seems high to me too... I was quoted somewhere around $7,000 for a full bed snowex.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

chrissheerman;1078610 said:


> I just stopped in at the local snow ex dealer the only speader dealer that is local now and I cant believe there prices I told the sales man I have a f-250 and he said the price for the model sander for my truck has a price tag of around $10000. I have been looking around I though $6K for a fisher poly caster was a little high but know it sounds like a steal. I cant see how snow ex is making any sales with those kind of prices
> 
> :yow!:


What Model????....There are a couple of sponsors on here that sell Snow-ex...Check them out......


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

You definatley need to shop around on that price. I think the most expensive Snow-Ex V box they sell will be less than 8,500.00. If you look I would guess you should be able to find a new one that fits your needs alot cheaper.


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

That price is most likely for the 4yd poly hopper 9500. The 2yd hopper 8500 retails for $7599 I believe. I am at home so I don't have our exact retail pricing..


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.centralparts.com/equipme...hopper-spreaders/trynex-poly-v-box-spreaders/


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Price it from Equipment specialist, they are a sponser on here. Great prices and service!


----------



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

nope that price is for the 8500 model it was a v something like a VF 8500 yeah I know i should shop around but I like to have a local supplier that way i can get parts quick if i ever need them. not gonna buy one from these guys just i cant believe they expect to get those kind of prices for them.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

SnowEx is the most expensive poly spreader on the market, and I figured it's because they were the innovator. But times have changed, and there are a lot of polu options out there. I've run practically every SnowEx hopper made, and IMO the 8500 is a good piece, and the 2400 is nice. But both are over priced, and the controllers seem to have a knack for failing two weeks after the warranty expires....in a storm...to the tune of about $800. The 9500 works great with perfect salt. Anything crappy and it will bridge like nobody's business.

If you're looking for a 2-yard, I'd look long and hard at the SaltDogg. I know a few guys that run them, and they adore them, Not to mention the price is about 60% of the 8500. I'll put it like this, if I buy any 2-yd electric poly spreaders, they will be SaltDoggs.

HTH


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ShiiTT Thats what I paid for Two 8500's!!!! Shop Around!!!!!


----------



## VIPHGM (Aug 10, 2010)

Last November i bought my second Snow Ex the Vee Maxx 8550 and i paid right around $6,000 with tax and that is with me having a good connection of where i shop because i buy at least 1 - 2 new pieces of equipment each year from them. They usually retail from mid 6's to low 7's, snow ex has 2 more hoppers that are larger 9300 - 3 yard and 9500 4 yard, all three of these models can come equipped this hydraulic hook up. I very rarely have a problem with the hopper. I use the cover when transporting and i have almost fit 3 actual yards of salt in the hopper with it centered and way above the hopper then use the cover to keep it in place. Its a great asset to have and its the only spreader that i will buy. it will make you your money back and last a long time. they even have pre- wetting systems that hook up to the Vee Maxx series for liquid, Snow ex now has a new tracking system that goes in your cab to let you know how much salt you are going through and can time in and out per site and all is stored on a usb that can be uploaded to your computer. All the new style V boxes have the new deep v with inverted auger that runs the whole length of the hopper and you can literally adjust how much salt to the point that your not wasting it. Minimal maintenance except wash and grease. Snow ex is by far reliable and durable and most people around here run snow ex. That's all brickman has is Snow ex on there flat beds. These are my 2 salt spreaders, a 7500 series and a Vee Maxx 8500


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

If snowex would change there controllers I wouldn't have anything to say about them. Ive had ok luck with the tailgates but for the money for a v box I think I will going with a saltdogg


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ya so I'm pretty excited to get my snow ex walk behind spreader


----------

